# New pictures of Ike man



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I took new pictures of Ike today and wanted to share. He is going through another growing stage and is all legs. One of these days he's going to fill out nice.


----------



## aball (Jul 17, 2002)

aww what a sweet face he has!


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

Good looking! Love his coloring!


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

He is beautiful! And he does have a very sweet face!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

how gorgeous is he!!!! Ok, now I don't know which one I want, enzo or Ike)) oh you'll just have to decide for me LOL


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Gorgeous boy, love that last picture. LOL, he is in a strange place growth wise. Otto is finally starting to grow into his HEAD.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Jenn, I think Ike was born in that strange place and can't get out LOL

Diane, Pam is wanting Ike up there maybe I'll send him to you and when she needs him she can call you????

Thanks for all the comments I know one day Ike will fill out to be one awesome looking dog.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

ewwwwwwww,,,now I gotta find a home for my bad boy aussie)))


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Well if you really want him let me know we might can work something out.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

ahhh unfortunately my male aussie would be a problem child,,but one day,,I will be coming to you for another,,a boy this time,,I am missing my boy dog,,tho masi keeps me on my toes )))


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I do please send him to me!!!
OMG he is awesome


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Watch what you ask for this guy is wild LOL

I understand that Diane.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I just showed these pictures of Ike to my husband and he said " you kept him still"? LOL


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

That's what I was thinking... how did you get "stacked" photos???

Really gorgeous boy. A black "silver" sable????


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Beats me Mary, in some light he looks red and silver undercoat, in some light tan/silver but for sure he's going to have a black overcoat.

I ke has always been a self stacker its like he just says, " okay I'm ready now" LOL


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

beautiful!! Hes so slender and athletic looking


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks, he really needs to put on about 10lbs or so but he is in that I can't put on any weight stage.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

He's so handsome!!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I am a trained "bear" handler and would take Ike Bear in a heartbeat! He's looking great! Such sweet eyes...he's going to be a complete stunner!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks to bad you don't live closer to NH


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Brady would have SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO much fun with him


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thats what he needs a big strong playmate. Ike is such a sweet dog that just begs to be huged and loved on.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

What a huge hunk of dog flesh! he is just stunning!!!!!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

thanks debb Ike is looking lik he is going to be a good size dog


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Brady isn't a huggy snuggle dog so send Ike My way 
I love to snuggle and love him


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: kleinenHainDiane, Pam is wanting Ike up there maybe I'll send him to you and when she needs him she can call you????


We could play pass the puppy around New England! Dawn wants to hug him and Otto wants to rassle with him!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I think Ike would love that LOL


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I have a crate Otto doesn't use! Dawn has a condo complex from when Brady was a baby. Morgan might have something to say about it but she'd settle when she saw the boys were too busy being puppies to bother her!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

You want me to put this wild child boy on a plane?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

TF Greene airport is 10 minutes away - lol Otto's training school is right between there and my house! I'll drive him to Pam when he's worn out his welcome (and Otto)


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

I think Diane should take him, Masi wants a hunk to play with!









Debbie

Sami AKA Gino Von Rokanhaus
Neka Von Hena C
Toby Von Keiser

Lucy Von Kitty


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

Wowza, what a hunk, he is going to be absolutly stunning when he fills out and gets his true "man" body...(he's a hubba hubba right now though)


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

He will put on the weight, he is still young, he is gorgeous! he has been so busy growing, he now needs to fill out. actually, he is very fit looking! You should see my 4 yr old Neek, hes still a little chubby he seems to have a weight prob lol


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

ahhh deb, if I didn't have my ill tempered male aussie, I'd be in serious mode about Ike,,my girlz would love a boy buddy to rough house with))) I think it's time YOU got another ))


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

You could always seperate them! people do it all the time, come on, aren't you up for the challenge???? Hey, maybe i could trade a trained Agility dog to Wanda for him? LMAO..........!! What do ya think Wanda?









Seriously, NO more dogs here right now, i have my hands full trying to work with my youngest dog, alot of issues to overcome........But, its Oh So tempting, he really is the Nicest looking young gsd i have seen in a Long time!

debbie

Sami AKA Gino Rokanhaus
Neka Von Hena C
Toby Von Keiser

Lucy Von Kitty


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

Ike is on my top 10 list of dogs I want to remove from their owners hands









Love the pics, Ike is beautiful


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Very nice! Great photos of Ike.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

deb, ahhh I couldn't live with a pack of dogs I had to separate, it would be a pain...

Maybe I could send YOU Jag, and I could take Ike? LOL and besides, right now, Masi is like have 4 dogs wrapped into one,,she is one busy girl LOL


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I think Ike like Masi would be to much dog for just anyone. He is one wild man LOL


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

LOL they would probably suit each other perfectly ! She is right now, squeaking this annoying ball that makes the most god awful squeak noise, and is laying on my bed shoving it in the cats face LOL...that will last about 5 minutes and she'll be on to her next adventure ))))


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Wow sounds just like dad


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I can get to logan in 20
and Ike can beat up on Missy and Brady 
LOL
I can have a snuggly GSD for a bit
yes I have a condo complex crate LOL
better yet you can have My lab now thats a trade HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Ike has so many homes and family  He is so loved!!


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

I think Diane is up for a challenge she just won't admit it!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

You might be right. If she can handle Masi everyday she can sure handle Ike LOL


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

Hey whats one more.........she can juggle them all.......she can give the Aussie bullie from maine and keep him occupied while the two youngens play!!
Hey Diane, don't give us the excuse your to old for this **** if i can run around entertaining Sam during Agility then run the course you can handle one more.......

debbie


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

wanda, debbie wants to see me in the nut house ))) and I ain't going unless the dogs can come with me)))


----------



## herno1 (Sep 10, 2008)

BEATIFUL !!!!!!!!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Well you should be able to take your dog to the nut house with you lol


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

LOL! yes, i checked, the nuthouse does allow therapy dogs!


----------

